# i dont do anything at all



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

i dont do any work at all. im almost at my graduation for my associates degree before i transfer but i dont do anything. i cant get myself to study,i cant get myself to do homework, i cant get myself to do anything. my weekend started on friday and i am off today as well but ive done nothing but STALL the whole weekend....
i was like this last semester.
im sure ill still pass but im taking tough classes.(well 2 are tough) gneral chem 2 with lab,precalc and psych
i just cant get myself to work. ive got a 3.89 GPA,but idc anymore about it going down i hate this major and nothing interests me.

and i dont seem to be good a anything, anything ive tried ive done ****ty at its not too great.


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

Been there.

Obviously, you're smart enough to coast through to your associates degree. But I'll give you one little piece of advice from my own experience. Assuming you are currently at a junior college or a smaller school...DON'T transfer to the university level expecting the same results.

I took the approach you are currently taking. I got my associates without much of a struggle, although I did push my luck. It wasn't much different from high school, really.

My anxiety really went full-throttle once I started classes at a major university. I started finding excuses to cut class, avoided going to campus and doing my homework. My English professor even called me in once and told me I was one of his better students in the class...I still ended up failing the class after I pulled a no-show on the final exam. Needless to say, I dropped out of school altogether. But I've since managed to have done some interesting things.

Maybe the academic realm just isn't doing it for you right now. So what? Yeah, it's tougher to find work without a bachelor's degree, but it's not the end of the world. Don't throw away time and money for something you "hate."

Maybe find an apprenticeship doing something you ARE interested in. Maybe enroll in a volunteer/non-profit program and live on the cheap. There are other ways of enriching yourself.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have my personal training certification but noone is hiring now.so thats not an option and im not good at vocational stuff either..i duck at jobs period.

its not that i dont want to do my school work..in fact ti do i want to get it over with and iwanna get a good grade..
its just that this whole weekend ive been so anxiouss about STARTING it. that i kept procrastinating every hour from friday to now..and i still havent started it. i have a project,homeowrk,lab reports all due. my lab report was due today but i have no classees so im just gonna bring it in tomorrow. i emailed her an excuse about how ididnt want to drive in jsut to turn it in.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i dont do any work at all. im almost at my graduation for my associates degree before i transfer but i dont do anything. i cant get myself to study,i cant get myself to do homework, i cant get myself to do anything. my weekend started on friday and i am off today as well but ive done nothing but STALL the whole weekend....
> i was like this last semester.
> im sure ill still pass but im taking tough classes.(well 2 are tough) gneral chem 2 with lab,precalc and psych
> i just cant get myself to work. ive got a 3.89 GPA,but idc anymore about it going down i hate this major and nothing interests me.
> ...


yeah, I know what you mean. I work by butt off when I am at work but the moment I get any free time like weekends, I waste themt completely. Only advice I have is, some of which is generic
Wake up early.
Block distractions.
Take the first step, it is often the hardest. After completing some work and seeing some success you will feel motivated to keep on continuing.

By the way, 3.89 GPA is great. You can get into whatever program you want with those kind of grades, including medicine (I read you were interested in this in some other post but didn't think you were good enough academically).


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i dont do any work at all. im almost at my graduation for my associates degree before i transfer but i dont do anything. i cant get myself to study,i cant get myself to do homework, i cant get myself to do anything. my weekend started on friday and i am off today as well but ive done nothing but STALL the whole weekend....
> i was like this last semester.


I am definately not getting the marks that you are getting. Congrats!!

If you are doing absolutely nothing how are you getting these marks. Does school just come easy to you.

Why can't you get yourself to study, to do homework or to do anything. The reason that I am asking is that I have been this way for awhile, though I am cracking open my books now since I have 2 exams this week.

What are you doing that is taking up all your time?

Maybe like you have said that you just don't care anymore so you are not trying.

I am looking for others who are having difficulty getting started on homework. Is there any peer support for this at school?

What is blocking us from starting?

Here is a good article for staying motivated.

http://steve-olson.com/21-surefire-ways-to-stay-motivated/


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> I am definately not getting the marks that you are getting. Congrats!!
> 
> If you are doing absolutely nothing how are you getting these marks. Does school just come easy to you.
> 
> ...


im a very good test taker. i can go the whole 3-4 weeks before a test and not understand anything and still get a B or an A on a test even when the tests are challenging hahaha. idk how i do it.
as for graded homeworks i usually just copy other peoples.
this teacher grades us on homework and i just looked at my homework and had no idea how to do anything so i just copied all the answers from the answer sheet. im ok with this though because all i care about RIGHT now is getting a good hws grade. then before the test comnes ill redo all of my homework and read the chapters thouroughly and hopefully i wont need to cheat o nthe homework then.


----------



## aguy1010 (Feb 10, 2010)

I can relate, I used to be like this when I was really depressed a few years ago, now I think I just have more social anxiety since I moved to a new area and don't know anyone... I guess I learned the hard way as I failed out of college originally, now I'll make my self sit there for hours doing homework if I have to... well, anyways you might want to consider taking a break from school to re-energize since you don't want to end up failing out like I did


----------

